# Planet Cappadocia! Turkey



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

*C a p p a d o c i a* is one of the wonders of the world!
_It is the result of the natural forces during the intense volcanic activity around 30 million years ago! All these volcanic earthquakes gives amazing layers in the mountain landscape with crazy forms and natural colors!_

Another name I give Cappadocia is The Flintstones  Today Cappadocia (750km from Istanbul and 300km from Ankara) is (also in the UNESCO World Heritage Centre list) and it is one of the most popular, beautiful and adventurous travel destination of the world! 

! With amazing and unique 5* cave-resorts, quad/cycle action toursports, museums, valley/safari tours, underground cities and *Hot air balloons* (each morning more than 60 balloons) what makes Cappadocia (Kapadokya) (popular cities: Göreme, Uçhisar and Ürgüp) in Central Turkey a must-see/and explore destination! :shocked:


*Are you ready to follow a miraculous and wonderful Cappadocia-tour by land and air through my lens?*






























___Let's start! Flying +/- 1 km above ground!








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography
___For me it was/is like a dream...








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography
___There rise every morning around 60-70 balloons... I had nice air-neighbors from all over the world 








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography
___Flying over others hot air balloons and Cappadocia. This part was unbelievable crazy!!








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography








Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


___How do you feel now? This is just a little part of the adventure... Moreee photos will follow!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic photography; as to be expected from yourself....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed fantastic, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

A place I've always wanted to visit. Great shots!


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Hehe I stayed here for about one week and I was too lazy to go up early for a balloon ride


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic photography; as to be expected from yourself....


I'm glad you like it! Thanks for your interest!



christos-greece said:


> Indeed fantastic, very nice photos :cheers:


Thank you!



Joe King said:


> A place I've always wanted to visit. Great shots!


A place you will always visit after you come for the first time... Thanks!



Erhan said:


> Hehe I stayed here for about one week and I was too lazy to go up early for a balloon ride


Really interesting  I hope you can taste one day this amazing spectacle you never forget...




___Between 04:30-05:00 AM. Let the journey begin! Are you coming Erhan? 









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

SeMiX said:


> Really interesting  I hope you can taste one day this amazing spectacle you never forget...
> 
> ___Between 04:30-05:00 AM. Let the journey begin! Are you coming Erhan?


My brother got married to a girl from Urgup so I will probably come back many times 

Next time maybe, we'll see...

Btw, your pictures are amazing. It's nice to see how you're constantly evolving as a photographer!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

Erhan said:


> My brother got married to a girl from Urgup so I will probably come back many times
> 
> Next time maybe, we'll see...
> 
> Btw, your pictures are amazing. It's nice to see how you're constantly evolving as a photographer!


Wish them luck and happiness in their life... 

The amazing adrenaline I get to put more time and all in (my)/the photography-world is also by you (internet)friends and followers! Thank you again Erhan!



And also btw: Have you ever seen Ürgüp from this angle?

___In the back we see Uçhisar (castle). And in the centre of Ürgüp the Temenni 360* (Restaurant/Hotel/Cave resorts) tepesi/hill where you see the Turkish flag. 
At the front (right side) another hotel/partycenter on a hill.









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ I've only been up there on the evening, I've been up to Uchisar and on the platform in the middle of the picture also  I'll make sure to go up there during daytime some time!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___Devrent Valley. It is like a roller coaster to drive here! The route of the Flintstones 









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


___Nature's Pure Beauty









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

this is one spectacular place, having a unique natural rock/hill formation and contour of the landscape.


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___Uçhisar town with it's Castle is the tallest point in Cappadocia. A great location for an amazing panoramic view over the wonderful and unique Cappadocia area. The layers of the mountains... The valleys inside... The beautiful nature... And in the early morning the hot air balloons everywhere! :nuts: 
In the evening you can see big (laser)lights in the air of difference cave resorts/hotels and entertainment/disco's.










Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___Let the tour begin... We have much air-neighbors. One of the hot air balloon is filled with tourist from Japan. Also met a big group from Spain. Actually I see all nationalities... colors... also colors of the hot-air-balloons 









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography










Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! this is simply amazing....the landscape is something unique.


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

alexander2000 said:


> wow! this is simply amazing....the landscape is something unique.



___Specially when you see it from different angles, like a bird!









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## couchsurf (Jul 16, 2012)

Are they also flying at night?I'd love to see some night shots too.


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

In bad weather conditions and also in the night when it is (enormously) dark it is dangerous to fly with a hot-air-balloon (specially in the Cappadocia area). These balloons (can) reach a meter of 1500/2000 meter here and it is irresponsible to practice than! So in many gusts or darkness it is risk full specially when you land or fly between these unique and amazing mountains...
And by the way... How you want to enjoy this beautiful view like a bird in the night?


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___Example of a private hot air balloon. For 2(4/6) people!









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## sup4mak0386 (Nov 22, 2014)

its really really nice and awesome i like it too much...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___Uçhisar Caste, the highest point in this wonderful Cappadocia region!
Do you dare to go to the top??









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___Horses Wonderland









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful updates again!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___ Ürgüp's clock tower is stylized like a Cappadocia fairy chimney 









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___Imagine the beautiful panoramic view from the terrace..









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___Ürgüp city from a higher point









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___Nature Beauty









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Totally alien landscape. A must visit!


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

El_Greco said:


> Totally alien landscape. A must visit!


This photo will complete your comment!:

___Each season is unbelievable amazing in Cappadocia!









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___SnowY Cappadocia!









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___After some driftzzz :nuts:









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

___Driving around Cappadocia with my Tofaş!









Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Fantastic landscape.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

A holiday in Cappadocia means... 
A trip to Planet Mars! 
No doubt you will have an adventurous and unforgettable vacation 
with this wonderful and unique landscape!

First a Hot Air Balloon Trip in the morning 
(each morning rising more than 70 balloons)...
second a Jeep-Safari Tour... than a Valley Trip... etc...etc... and than... relaxing in one of the best luxury cave-resorts of the world!...



Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## SeMiX (May 4, 2011)

The beginning... 



Photo: www.facebook.com/semixphotography


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous image. You must have been in a balloon yourself?


----------

